# Bodum’s Automatic Coffee Machine Isn’t Just Prettier Than Yours—It’s Better



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://gizmodo.com/5876515/bodums-automatic-coffee-machine-isnt-just-prettier-than-yours++its-better

I was sent this by a friend and was particularly intrigued by the point at the end...



> P.S. Coffee nerds: My suspicion is that this year we might see a swing back toward more automation/machinery/techno-wizardry as we look for more consistency in coffee, after the last couple years of post-Clover wild and crazy haze of manual techniques that often produce delicious coffee, but not often very consistently. Yes/no?


Yes consistency is a good thing, but can something like this ever allow the adjustments you can easily do manually? I'm not sure!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the issue of whether manual brewing or automated brewing delivers the most consistently good coffee is a distraction from the real issue. Whether you have the most automated solution out there or are using manual brew methods there is still a need for staff who understand how to use and maintain them properly... and in most cafes this isn't the case.

Manual brewing for me all the way, with a heavy HEAVY focus on good staff recruitment, with continuous training and development linked to career progression and financial reward. That is how you get consistently good coffee.


----------

